# fav flav's for '01



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

all this talk of cardamon!
what is your top 10 flavors, fragrances for the coming year?

1. french almond extact
2. cardamon
3. caramels (lavender for spring!)
4. combo coconut and cin, mace, ginger, meg and crushed pepper.
5. chocolate, milk, bitter, extreme bitter and custardy white!
6. roasted banana
7. passion, key lime curds
8. chamboard
9. german gingerbread spice 
10. torrone


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Persimmon
Brazil nuts
Buttermilk
Different vanillas
Milk chocolate with cinnamon

I guess it depends on my mood.

I'm with you on the crushed (black)pepper. It may be passe at this point, but I think it goes so well with many fruits.

Also, I'm really into salt lately. Today I bought something called Roasted Oksang MIneral salt. Cheap 3 bucks in an Oriental market. Really unique, but I'm not sure how it would go with sweet stuff.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I think chocolate will always be a favourite. What is new is the way it's now being sold. Chocolate is now label by country of origin and percentage of cocoa it contains. Even cocoa powder is now sold just like coffee, according to the type of beans used and where they were grown.

Momoreg is right salt is gaining in popularity. Think fleur de sel, sel fin etc. All things that were unknown to most until a few years ago.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Quince, Which is in the apple/pear family is wonderful made into preserves..Quince butter
It is almost always cooked...When I cook quince it takes on a really nice pink color and gets very fragrent.try coring a quince and filling with butter and brown sugar and simply roasted with a little good vanilla ice cream.and you'll be a happy camper
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Pomagranite...molasses/syrup
sorghum
Peppers....stillllllllll......
Verbena
I still am a big< tarragon, dillweed, basil> fan....using them in other applications than norm.
Yep the salt and chocolate too
I want to try more truffley things and more stinky cheeses.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

M Brown bet that would make a great addition to raisin pumpernickle bread...hmm


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

mbrown, Where'd you get the black salt? That sounds pretty unusual. Let us know what you use it for.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

momoreg, i just got some black salt. smells to high heaven of rotten eggs! maybe it will inhance the flavor of egg salad!

also some fine fennel, lukner? fennel. smells wonderful. 
I make a cognac soaked raisin and fennel bread with it. also pecan fennel biscotti.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mango
ginger
bittersweet chocolate
Penzey's vanilla
sage (good Dalmatian)
freshly ground black pepper
Did I mention mango?

[This message has been edited by Mezzaluna (edited 01-09-2001).]


----------

